# P242C code on 2014 CTD



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Diesel Emissions Sensor Number and Location

This thread has some good pictures of the location of that sensor along with part numbers. Since it is a simple two wire sensor/thermistor it might just be wiring damage that could be repaired if you're lucky. Otherwise it shouldn't be too difficult to replace.


----------



## BeardedBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for that. Definitely get the car up in the air tomorrow. Hopefully track down the party locally if needed.


----------



## BeardedBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

Another quick question, does anyone know the actual resistance these should be reading? Have a sensor coming but in the mean time thought I would check the resistance to see if its out of spec.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Get a scan guage and look at all three egts.

#3 most likely will be wacky compared to the others.

Hard to say what the ambient resistance is but it will be inversely proportional to temperature. So at ambient it shouldn't be extremely low or extremely high.

Maybe some body on here knows the spec.


----------



## BeardedBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

So I ohmed out all my EGT's 204, 245 and 239. At 20 degrees Celsius. One reading 204 is the one giving me the code. Is it possible that as it heats it goes out of whack?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

If it is working correctly it will drop in resistance as temp increases.


----------

